# Changing compressor's Oil, need help



## f575gtc (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am new here and need some help from you folks

I figured I would ask here since I'm sure someone has done it before, I am trying to change the oil on my upright compressor that was given to us years ago.

The compressor itself is probably 10-15 years old and honestly, I don't think we ever changed its oil since it was never used often, I seriously don't know how it hasn't seized yet.

It is a Campbell Hausfeld HL7024, 60 gal, 6hp, 9.5CFM @ 90PSI.

The other day i checked its oil sight, and it seems to be out of oil completely, so I haven't ran it since.

Anyways since I never did this, I have some questions, I know which is the oil gauge sight, but I don't know where to drain it or even yet fill it.











I think the grub type Allen screw at the bottom is the drain point, but is the oil at the top the fill point? it seems to be going into the crank case, but there was just a plastic cover with a small filter in there covering the hole... Do I have to tip the compressor over and fill up back up via the drain?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I see the condition for this it's look too old and doesn't work since last years.First of all see the all valves around machine and get fix on it.Before use machine needs change oil and servicing also.I think it's air filter is blocked with blower so replace the air filter box.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

You are correct on the drain location however I'm unsure of the fill plug can you post a pic of the other side of the pump the fill plug may be there


----------

